# TBH Radial Extractor (yet-to-be) from Betterbee...



## Chris M (Jan 30, 2006)

RBar,
I placed an order with them in Feb. and was told 5-7 days. It was at my door in 3, but it was all stuff I'm sure they had in stock. I would guess that there is a glitch in getting the extractor. At least they are trying to keep you updated. Let us know how it works when you get it.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I ordered the extractor in Feb. But by June my hives were plugged full of honey. I waited until July and had to do the cut comb/strain method to prevent problems in the hives.

So, I cancelled the extractor order as I won't have any comb to extract this season. I might try again next year. But with an impending relocation, I might not have any bees established by then.

I've always had the best service from Betterbee. They don't charge a card until the product is shipped, so there wasn't any financial problem with the transaction.

I suspect the folks at Betterbee are somewhat upset with Swienty. I'm sure they based the info in their catalog on a schedule supplied by Swienty and are loosing sales because of a failure on Swienty's part.

The people at Betterbee are the best. I'll bet they would be more than happy to discuss this situation with you.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is the latest from BetterBee:

"The extractor will not be available now until late fall or early next year.
It is a brand new product still in the prototype stages. It is being manufactured in Denmark. Once finished it would be sent via ocean freight
to us."

Apparently there production problems...looks like they may have jumped the gun a bit in listing it.
So, if anyone else is waiting on this to do some extracting, better make other plans for this year...I'd still like to have one, but I can let the honey sit...and I don't have enough supers to store it.

RBAR


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

B Wrangler, 
What is the easiest way to process the honey without an extractor? I bought bucker and strainers, but was depending on the extractor to route it into the strainer...
Another bucket with a screen to support the TB comb? Tell me how you worked it out...
OR, did you squeeze it out, and process the wax too? I'd like to avoid that, but may have to...let me know what you recommend...
Anyone else with a quick and easy non-extractor sollution? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

crush and strain is the easiest alternative. You can even mash it with your hands, but that gets messy. Two peices of oak, hinged with a lever.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi RBar and Everyone,

Here's the method I use:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/honey-strainer/ 

The strainer is almost free. The nylon paint strainer bags with elastic tops cost about a $1 apiece. The icing buckets are obtained free from a bakery, etc.

The process takes about 3 days from harvest to bottling. And gravity does almost all of the work.

Regards
Dennis

[ December 31, 2006, 12:16 AM: Message edited by: D. Murrell ]


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi all,

Rbar, I apologize for what appears to be stringing you along. The information that was conveyed was the information that we had at that particular time. I have recently visited Swienty and of course the extractor was discussed. The extractor was to be ready for this harvesting season, however, there were a few issues with the manufacturing. Issues that many might have considered minor, but Swienty (to their credit) made the decision to get it right the first time. Swienty and Betterbee thought the issues would be resolved, but one thing led to another to another. Thus, the ever lengthening delay. 

We could have brought is to market, but neither Betterbee nor Swienty want an inferior product. I can say, it will be worth the wait. The construction and engineering, but most importantly the functioning of this extractor is very impressive. 

So to answer the most important question of delivery date, it will not be in the warehouse in time for harvest this season. I will have it in stock either late this year or early next. We are in the process of contacting people that have ordered them. 

I apologize for the delay and inconvenience. I would not have put it in the catalog if I thought it would not be available. However, despite my disappointment, I agree and support Swienty's decision to get it right the first time. 

Regards,
Shane


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I think the World Extractor is such a neat design, I will re-order one when Betterbee gets them in stock. Shane, would you post to this list when you get them in stock.

And if I can't buy one, I will build one with a few modifications of course :>) I might make the rim and edge a little taller so that several layers of comb could be extracted at the same time. That might easily turn a 3 frame extractor into a 9 frame one.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Dennis,

I'll be interested to see how it works once somebody get's one
it looks to me like you have to put the combs in there such that they're cantilevered such that they would be in danger of collapsing before you spin it up
I have no experience so I'm just speculating but the design looks suspect to me

we'll see








Dave

[ July 19, 2006, 08:24 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi drobbins

The combs lay flat in a basket which supports them. The comb may "settle" into the basket a bit but nothing that bees can't fix in a hurry. 

Dennis, I will certainly let people know when it is available. I will be meeting with Swienty again this week and I might have new info.

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Shane

after thinking about it I guess it's obvious they would have some kind of basket
my foo-bar

Dave


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

B Wrangler,
'Sounds like you may have happened upon an improvement on the Swienty...even before it came out!
If you come up with the design you mentioned, I'll buy a "prototype" to help you "test"!
I may even work on my own design, really, all you have to do is lay them flat and spin 'em...then drain the honey...hmmmmm.
Maybe built like a dehydrator that spins??? OK guys, the season's a 'wastin'...how hard could it be?
(I'll keep my Swienty on order as a back-up to your system though...!)

RBAR


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

SGebauer,
I commend you for agreeing with Swienty about getting the design right rather than making an inferior product available.
I also commend you for your (otherwise) excellent service and product variety. The variety Betterbee offers in products is well worth the slight extra expense of many of the items you offer compared to some other "discounted" dealers. Some items, simply, are not offered anywhere else that I can find. 
Your staff are courteous and friendly, and respond quickly to questions about orders...they all deserve a raise...but...
I'm sure I am not the only person who decided to get into a TBH bee hobby or business on the promise of an extractor that would make it worth while...only to find honey in the hive that will become "traveled" prior to processing, if processed at all this year...
In short, despite all your other excellent offerings and obviously shining reputation, I condemn the practice of offering something not in stock or nearly so, albeit, your's was not an intentional bait-and-switch routine.
Yes, I did order a number of other items from you (of excellent quality I might add) that I would NOT have ordered had I not been ordering the extractor, and I feel betrayed.
I don't want to over-do the point, I will order from you again as the need arises, but you need DO need to reconsider your policies as to advertisement so as to avoid undue hardship on your potential customers: it is easy to apologize while your customers suffer...
Thank you for your feedback.

RBAR


----------



## tarheel bee (May 17, 2005)

What length of top bar did Swienty base thier design on? What is the circumference and radius? Im just curious, it sounds like a neat idea and a potential comb saver if your hive dimansions are appropriate for the contraption.


----------



## RBar (Jun 22, 2005)

B Wrangler,
I cannot seem to download your page today for some reason...I was going to review it before trying it today...!
Help...

RBar


----------

